# Bug I'd?



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

Had this crawling on my neck earlier this evening and was curious as to what it was, as it looked quite mean. Can't seem to find it on Google so figured I would put it up here and see if anyone knows what it is.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

After some more searching looks like it is probably a ladybug in it's larvae stage.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

they're not very "cute" in that stage


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

jimbo said:


> they're not very "cute" in that stage


No, but they are aphid eating machines then!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

look like lil gila monsters


----------

